# Bling for Heat Press Machine



## marynell (Apr 15, 2008)

Is there a product I can use on my heat machine to add bling to my shirts. I want it to be soft feeling not a hard foil type. Thanks


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Call Imprintables warehouse, ask for Mike. He will help you out.


----------



## Peggy (Oct 16, 2007)

Many types of products are available from glitters, films in fashionable colors, and now full color digital transfers. Lightweight cad materials that can be used with a cutter provide a soft hand in a wide color variety, some companies also offer the service of cutting it for you. Rhinestones are still very popular and now there are many types of transfers that incorporate glitter, or rhinestone effect. Try searching some of the items I mentioned within the forum or on the internet to find sources.


----------

